# vestir massa



## Azzurra

Hola...  El mateix collaret... 
"El collaret em _vestia massa_, si me'l posava em semblava que semblava una vitrina"... ¿_Vestir massa_ significa "ser de mucho vestir" o sea demasiado elegante? ¿O significa "cursi, hortera..."? Gracias otra vez


----------



## Agró

Hola. Por el contexto me parece que quiere decir "demasiado elegante (para la ocasión)". Espera más comentarios.


----------



## chics

Sí, demasiado elegante o lujoso para la ocasión.


----------



## Azzurra

Entonces, demasiado elegante  GRAZIE


----------



## Namarne

Azzurra said:


> Entonces, demasiado elegante


De acuerdo en que ese es el sentido, pero tú misma has traducido al español: "ser de mucho vestir". Yo creo que si en italiano hay una expresión similar, es una forma muy acertada de traducirlo, conserva mucho mejor el registro del original.


----------



## chics

Cierto. Por cierto, yo en castellano invierto el orden "ser mucho de vestir".


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Cierto. Por cierto, yo en castellano invierto el orden "ser mucho de vestir".


Ostras, Chics, últimamente no coincidimos, què ens està passant?  Yo en castellano lo diría como dijo Azzurra, o bien: "ser _muy _de vestir".  
(Saludos, una abraçada.)


----------



## chics

Ah, sí, yo también. Es en catalán que digo "molt de vestir". Ahí me has pillado.


----------



## Namarne

Aaah, es que los hilos de Azzurra son una deliciosa mezcla de tres idiomas...


----------



## Azzurra

Me lo tengo que pensar un poco, a ver si encuentro un expresión italiana parecida, sin decir "demasiado elegante"... 

Tenéis razón  Pido disculpa por mi mezcla de itañol con un toque de catalán...  Y para no contradecirme... Grazie e saluti a tutti! Fins aviat


----------

